#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Χιαστοί πλευρικοί σύνδεσμοι χωρίς κεντρικό κομβοέλασμα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Τα κάθετα αντιανέμια γίνονται με όλους τους τρόπους που αναφέρατε. Καλώδια, κεντρικό κομβοέλασμα, εικόνα που έδειξε ο rigid κ.α.
Όλοι οι τρόποι είναι αποδεκτοί. Προσωπικά στα κάθετα αντιανέμια επιλέγω την σύνδεση με την πλάκα στο κέντρο. Για διαγώνια χρησιμοποιώ L και για αντιανέμια UPN. (Εννοείται στην οριζόντια δεν χρησιμοποιείς πλάκα!)

----------


## Pappos

> Ο κοχλίας βρίσκεται εκεί μόνο για την την τοποθέτηση. Δε θα δουλέψει, ούτε θα παραλάβει δυνάμεις. Στο κάτω κάτω ας σπάσει


Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο @dratsiox.

Κάθετα διαγώνια εννοώ, εκεί χρησιμοποιώ L. Προσοχή στις συνδέσεις. Μπορεί να έχεις υποστυλώματα ΗΕΑ160 ή ΗΕΑ180 και αν τα διαγώνιά σου βγουν μεγάλα L100 δεν θα σου βγαίνει η σύνδεση...

Λοιπόν για τον rigid. Αντιανέμια οριζόντια UPN. Tα διαγώνια στα αντιανέμια εκείνα που εφελκύονται ένα μήκος τα άλλα σε πλάκα με κοχλίες (μειώνω και το μήκος λυγισμού αφού θα βγουν δύο τεμάχια. Τα κάθετα αντιανέμια διατομή L και με πλάκα (συνήθως 2 ή 3 κοχλίες, συγκόλληση ποτέ).

edit: άσχετο, rigid ποιό σχεδιαστικό χρησιμοποιείς ? Καθαρό AutoCAD δεν είναι με τίποτα.

----------


## Pappos

[...- Επίσης το μήκος λυγισμού (εντός επιπέδου) είναι το μισό και για τα δύο αφού είναι κοινή η δέσμευση....]

Δεν είναι δεσμευμένη η ολόκληρη ράβδος αλλά μόνο οι μισές, όπου και γίνεται η ένωση με την πλάκα. Οπότε όπως είπα μειώνεται το μήκος λυγισμού μόνο στην θλιβόμενη.

[...Tα διαγώνια στα αντιανέμια εκείνα που εφελκύονται ένα μήκος τα άλλα σε πλάκα με κοχλίες (μειώνω και το μήκος λυγισμού αφού θα βγουν δύο τεμάχια....]

Το είχα πει πως γίνεται εδώ http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...ll=1#post13802

 
Παραθέτω ανάλυση οριζοντίων αντιανεμίων, κανονική ανάλυση σε δικτύωμα και ανάλυση με 2η τάξη. (Στα γερμανικά, αλλά τις πράξεις τις καταλαβαίνετε όλοι...)

http://rs651l3.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...06927134643309

edit: Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου Λάμπρο...και μπράβο σαν να βγαίνει από πρόγραμμα...ακόμα και εμένα ξεγέλασες...

----------

iovo

----------


## brutagon

το κομβοέλασμα εμένα δε μου αρέσει καθόλου...το βάζω μόνο στα αντιανέμια...όπως προαναφέρθηκε μπορεί να γίνει μηχανισμός...και αν δεν έχουν δεθεί σωστά και αρχίζουν τα οξυγόνα για να ανοίξουν οι τρύπες...την κάτσαμε
εγώ χρησημοποιώ αυτή τη λύση...
http://ifile.it/fcqtod9

----------



----------


## brutagon

εγώ φίλε μόνο έτσι τα κάνω...
κομβοέλασμα βάζω μόνο στα αντιανέμια το οποίο το κολλάω στην τεγίδα με νεύρα όπως δείχνω στη φωτό...

----------



----------


## Pappos

Μα και εγώ στα οριζόντια αντιανέμια έκανα την σύνδεση.

----------


## brutagon

φίλε pappos αναφερόμουν σε παραπάνω δημοσιεύσεις για τους κατακόρυφους συνδέσμους ακαμψίας...
για τα αντιανέμια συμφωνώ

----------

Pappos

----------

